# Police Officer Timothy A. Haley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Timothy A. Haley 
*Columbus Division of Police
Ohio*
End of Watch: Tuesday, August 26, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 21 years
*Badge Number:* 1321
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, August 21, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Timothy Haley died from brain bleed that he suffered while taking part in department training.

Officer Haley was a member of the SWAT team and was engaged in a SWAT physical excursion training exercise when he began to suffer from pain in the head and fell unconscious.

He was taken to the hospital, where it was determined that a blood vessel in his brain had ruptured, and that he was brain dead. Officer Haley remained on life support for five days so that his organs could be donated.

Officer Haley had served with the Columbus Division of Police for 21 years. He is survived by his wife, three children, mother, brother and sisters.
Agency Contact Information
Columbus Division of Police
120 Marconi Blvd
Columbus, OH 43215

Phone: (614) 645-4545

_*Please contact the Columbus Division of Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rip


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Rest in Peace Officer Haley, my thoughts and prayers are with your Family.


----------

